# Awesome logger opportunity!



## maximpep (Dec 28, 2014)

*Maxim Peptide* is accepting *loggers! 
*

What this means is you will get to choose some products to research for free, while you post your results in our logger and research forum!

So below please let us know what products and quantity you would like to research along with a short reason why we should pick you!

If you are chosen you will receive a PM from us, if you do not receive a message from us we appreciate your participation but we are sorry you were not chosen.


----------



## SFW (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi. Id like to try the clen and t3 for a month.

Why? Because i would like to lose 10 lbs of fat this january/feb. Not afraid to post semi nudes for product verification purposes. My extra weight is centered exclusively around the waist/abs. 

Im 230 lbs, using test and letro.


----------



## SLW2 (Dec 29, 2014)

Wow! Awesome opportunity for someone!


----------



## Dannie (Dec 30, 2014)

I just finished a 6 week blast on which I gained 24lbs, currently cruising on low dose of test and deca, if chosen I would like to cut some body fat on a 6 week cycle of CJC, GHRP and some SARM... PEG MGF treated me well in the past, I am sure I could use some during a cut as well. 

Here is a link to my non sponsored log I just finished, naturally sponsored log would be more detailed.  
http://www.anabolicsteroidforums.co...-Metamorphosis?p=496015&viewfull=1#post496015


----------



## maximpep (Dec 30, 2014)

Cool a couple of you guys have PM's waiting


----------



## tl0311 (Dec 30, 2014)

Mega dose CJC DAC.


----------



## Dannie (Dec 30, 2014)

maximpep said:


> Cool a couple of you guys have PM's waiting


Email sent from my safemail account, please check your spam / junk folder.


----------



## Woe (Jan 2, 2015)

I'd to run a round of CJC nodac and ghrp-2 and maybe MGF!
I've done a lot of research on it including dosesge and what I would be doing for my first run.

I've never ran PEPs or HGH so it would be a good virgin run to see how well it works out for me.
I'm a month into my cycle right now (test, eq, proviron)
So it would be a good time to start!

Thanks for the consideration guys!
Also, would be a good time to run some AI!


----------



## Woe (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh, and some igf-lr3,(how could I forget that!), and your blends look sexy!!


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Jan 2, 2015)

I had surgery a few months ago and would LOVE to heal faster so I can return to the gym. I'd love to try some BPC157 and TB500. Im on a ton of boards, good reputation. Will be honest.


----------



## Dannie (Jan 2, 2015)

Few months ago and it hasn't healed yet so that it prevents you from exercising? You should be back in the gym 2 weeks post surgery. 
I have had multiple hernias, 1 week after my last surgery I was doing curls and other seated exercises, then 3 weeks later I was setting new PR's.


----------



## Z82 (Jan 2, 2015)

Great chance to try out maxim for those of you who haven't. Maxims been around for a while for a good reason.


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Jan 3, 2015)

Dannie said:


> Few months ago and it hasn't healed yet so that it prevents you from exercising? You should be back in the gym 2 weeks post surgery.
> I have had multiple hernias, 1 week after my last surgery I was doing curls and other seated exercises, then 3 weeks later I was setting new PR's.



How do you know what I had surgery on?

I broke my sternum. 9-12 months recovery time. I can't train upper body. I had surgery 5 months ago


----------



## bushmaster (Jan 3, 2015)

Z82 said:


> Great chance to try out maxim for those of you who haven't. Maxims been around for a while for a good reason.


Their stuff is great. Loved their cjc no dac with ghrp2!


----------



## Dannie (Jan 3, 2015)

AlphaMaleDawg said:


> How do you know what I had surgery on?
> 
> I broke my sternum. 9-12 months recovery time. I can't train upper body. I had surgery 5 months ago



I do apologize, It was well past my bed time when I read your post, for some reason I thought you had a hernia surgery, my bad. 
An awful injury, wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Jan 3, 2015)

Dannie said:


> I do apologize, It was well past my bed time when I read your post, for some reason I thought you had a hernia surgery, my bad.
> An awful injury, wish you a speedy recovery.



All is forgiven and I appreciate the well wishes. It truly does suck


----------



## bushmaster (Jan 3, 2015)

AlphaMaleDawg said:


> All is forgiven and I appreciate the well wishes. It truly does suck


WTH you aren't recovered yet?  

Same AMD from RX?


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Jan 3, 2015)

bushmaster said:


> WTH you aren't recovered yet?
> 
> Same AMD from RX?



Yep same guy. All I can do is cardio until May at this rate


----------



## Big Puppy (Jan 3, 2015)

I would love to log some LR3 and MGF.


----------



## bushmaster (Jan 3, 2015)

AlphaMaleDawg said:


> Yep same guy. All I can do is cardio until May at this rate


Sorry to hear it!  I know the feeling I am coming off a distal bicep tear.


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Jan 3, 2015)

bushmaster said:


> Sorry to hear it!  I know the feeling I am coming off a distal bicep tear.



It sucks. Every day I'm torn between dieting to stay lean or just saying eff it and eating like shit


----------



## bushmaster (Jan 4, 2015)

AlphaMaleDawg said:


> It sucks. Every day I'm torn between dieting to stay lean or just saying eff it and eating like shit


I said fuck it but am almost fully recovered and dieting again.


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm currently on cycle and have been a bit hesistant on peptides but would like to try it once and for all.i could benefit greatly from some anastozole. I keep very detailed logs.i have a log running now in 4 different forums


----------



## Woe (Jan 5, 2015)

Its got BM's seal of approval. That's good enough for me....chosen or not, I know where I'll be shopping


----------



## SUKS2BU (Jan 7, 2015)

I am milking shoulder injury and would love to try some bcp157 and log my healing.  I am also very interested in trying some GHRP2 and CJC no dac for youth and leaning out........ I have never tried any peptides and would have an open mine......


----------



## MrAvg (Jan 9, 2015)

Put me down for 30 - 60 days of Clenbuterol and T3  @ 100mg per day each. I am 3 weeks into a cut and could use this to turn it up. I have experience with a few other well known vendors with T3  and Clenbuterol and will be able to offer up a fair comparison. I am currently logging my transformation on ASF.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jan 9, 2015)

^^Spice it up with proviron! 



/V


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Jan 10, 2015)

Just received some anastozole and tadalafil citrate. Ty maxim peptides will doing post within a couple days. I'll put links here


----------



## Dannie (Jan 11, 2015)

Glad to know someone actually received products for testing, I was beginning to think that it was just a publicity stunt.
Soon after my initial post I got a PM from Maxim Peptides saying that I was picked, asking to contact him on his email address. I replied to the PM and email him right away...  10 days, no reply.


----------



## maximpep (Jan 12, 2015)

Chad_Frazier said:


> Just received some anastozole and tadalafil citrate. Ty maxim peptides will doing post within a couple days. I'll put links here


Glad you got your package would you mind logging your reviews here OFFICIAL MAXIM PEPTIDES LOG/ REVIEW


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Jan 12, 2015)

I received my TB500. Will begin my log soon


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Jan 12, 2015)

Of course will do I'm giving the anastozole a few days to kick in then will start. You recommend .50 every 3 rd day?


----------



## SFW (Jan 13, 2015)

Looks like ill have to check my PO box soon, since these guys are getting TD's.

Does Maxim want the logs here or over in their subforum?


----------



## Z82 (Jan 13, 2015)

SFW said:


> Looks like ill have to check my PO box soon, since these guys are getting TD's.
> 
> Does Maxim want the logs here or over in their subforum?


Let me check on that for you bro


----------



## Z82 (Jan 14, 2015)

maximpep said:


> Glad you got your package would you mind logging your reviews here OFFICIAL MAXIM PEPTIDES LOG/ REVIEW


Put your reviews and logs here for now.


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=202040


----------



## SFW (Jan 15, 2015)

Will do...if it ever comes. 

Is this coming from a foreign country by any chance?


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Jan 16, 2015)

I was chosen to log TB500. I just decided to order BPC157 on my own and log both at the same time.


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Jan 16, 2015)

Log is up at that link


----------



## Z82 (Jan 16, 2015)

SFW said:


> Will do...if it ever comes.
> 
> Is this coming from a foreign country by any chance?


No bro, he got backed up with a few things. Let me check on everything. Its usually only 3 or 4 days


----------



## Darkhrse99 (Jan 17, 2015)

Are you still looking for loggers?


----------



## Stickmancqb (Feb 1, 2015)

Loggers still needed? Would like to test your tb500 and bpc157. Sitting here with over 50ccs of fluid on my knee and this is the second time in 2 weeks I'll need to get it drained.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 3, 2015)

It appears that Maxim Peptide is very reluctant when it comes to sending products for testing or replying to emails.
Update so far:
Soon after I expressed my interest in running a log (30th of December) I got a PM from Maximpep stating that I was picked, asking to contact him on his email address. I replied to the PM and email him right away... 10 days later no reply so I expressed my disappointment in this thread and sent another email and to which I finally got a reply on the 13th of January.


> Its all good brotha this one will be on us.. Shoot me your shipping address
> and what products you want with quantity's


Replied on the same day however have not heard back from maxim peptide.  Since I sent 2 more emails asking whenever the pack has been sent and if so if there is a tracking number, but also did not get any response.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Feb 3, 2015)

yea i was asked by them thru pm to log some stuff any thing i wanted i said ok sent them what i was going to log for them never heard back that was a while back.like i said they asked me out of the blue weird.


----------



## Stickmancqb (Feb 3, 2015)

Well shit. I was looking to give a tb500 and bpc157 dose a run to see if it would help my knee.


----------



## CG (Feb 25, 2015)

Things I would like to test(if you're still looking):

Igf lr3
Cjc1295 no dac
Hgh frag
MT 2
Ghrp2
Clen
T3
Any AI


----------



## CG (Feb 25, 2015)

Upon further reading: never mind


----------



## Dannie (Feb 26, 2015)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> yea i was asked by them thru pm to log some stuff any thing i wanted i said ok sent them what i was going to log for them never heard back that was a while back.like i said they asked me out of the blue weird.



Noob, you did not even get to the 2nd stage. 
Been 7 weeks since I provided them with the shipping address.


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Feb 26, 2015)

Still running the anastozole I got from maxim, on a pretty heavy cycle and not a single issue besides occasionally a headache. Will def be grabbing some more. Recommended a buddy of mine and he just picked some up as well


----------

